# Crappie tournament anglers



## dallaspaco (Feb 22, 2005)

If anyone may need a back up partner for a tournament or would like someone to prefish with them for a tournament, message me and I can give you my contact info. 

Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

We started a new Crappie circuit in Central Ohio. Ohio Crappie Club. It is the same group of fisherman that fished another circuit the last few years. We decided to take control and grow the circuit. Owner of previous circuit didn't participate. The 10 tourney schedule is already finalized with permits in place. We changed payouts to pay more places, etc. Go to Ohio Crappie FB page and ask you same question. We are also having a meting Jan 11,, West Columbus, mid day for a couple of hours to provide everyone an opportunity for input and to get involved. Come to meeting, there will be 25-30 teams there, some are singles.


----------



## dallaspaco (Feb 22, 2005)

Ok. Thank you

Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Lundy said:


> We started a new Crappie circuit in Central Ohio. Ohio Crappie Club. It is rhe same group of fisherman that fished another circuit the last few years. We decided to take control and grow the circuit. Owner of previous circuit didn't participate. The 10 tourney schedule is already finalized with permits in place. We changed payouts to pay more places, etc. Go to Ohio Crappie FB page and ask you same question. We are also having a meting Jan 11,, West Columbus, mid day for a couple of hours to provide everyone an opportunity for input and to get involved. Come to meeting, there will be 25-30 teams there, some are singles.


Good to know! May be interested giving you guys my money


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Brahmabull71 said:


> Good to know! May be interested giving you guys my money


It a good time great group of guys an gals to fish with. Going to be great circuit


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Ohio Crappie 2020 Tournaments Meeting is scheduled for Sunday January 12, at Cabelas, 1650 Gemini Pl, Columbus, OH 43240 at 10:30 AM in the meeting room.

We will be discussing all aspects of the newly formed Ohio Crappie Club and the 2020 tournament season. We would appreciate all of you that can to attend to provide your input and get any questions you may have answered. We will also be reviewing the rules and adopt any changes, with your input, at this meeting.

Everyone is welcome, previous crappie tournament fisherman or brand new, come join us, you will enjoy it, you will learn a lot, and you 100% for sure will become a better crappie fisherman through participation.

Thanks Kim


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

If you are into crappie fishing at any level, this is where you need to be. Great place to start crappie tourney fishing or just learn some new methods. Great bunch of folks with a lot of knowledge to share. We might also learn a little along the way. There might be a few openings for non boaters also.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

This is a 2020 10 tournament schedule at 9 different central and southern Ohio lakes and a 2 day championship. Fish one tournament or fish them all. Low entry fees, 100% payback, team format, friendly group of guys and gals. We average around 25-35 boats per tournament. All levels of crappie fishermen welcome. Come join us. You do not have to attend meeting to participate but we welcome your attendance for comments and feedback.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Sounds like a lot of fun - I hope that one of these days I am able to join you guys again. Right now I am following Wyatt from baseball field to baseball field.


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

Where in West Columbus? Are the tourneys on Sat or Sun?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

There are both Saturday and Sunday tournaments on the schedule.
There is a meeting this Sunday at Cabelas, 10:30 am to discuss the upcoming year and answer any questions. Hope to see you there.


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Cool that the championship is 2 days on 2 different lakes! I like that!


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

X2


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

As a result of the meeting and input from all involved there were some rule changes. One was the qualification to fish the classic. You only need to fish 5 of the 10 tournaments to qualify or win a tournament and fish in 3.

Even if you are not a tournament fishermen you should bring the kids and participate in our youth tournament at Hoover on July 11. There is a cookout and prizes for every kid. Full details in the rules on the FB page


----------



## Rowdy20 (Sep 23, 2019)

Lundy said:


> There are both Saturday and Sunday tournaments on the schedule.
> There is a meeting this Sunday at Cabelas, 10:30 am to discuss the upcoming year and answer any questions. Hope to see you there.
> View attachment 336595



Is there a membership or anything or just show up to the first one?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

You can go the Facebook page Ohio Crappie and read the full rules to answer all of your questions.

There is a membership fee of $40 to fund the club. The club functions on 100% payback on all entry fees. Hope you join us, you will have fun and can't help but learn a bunch.


----------



## Rowdy20 (Sep 23, 2019)

Lundy said:


> You can go the Facebook page Ohio Crappie and read the full rules to answer all of your questions.
> 
> There is a membership fee of $40 to fund the club. The club functions on 100% payback on all entry fees. Hope you join us, you will have fun and can't help but learn a bunch.



Thanks, I will do that.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Rowdy20 said:


> Thanks, I will do that.


It is a great group of guys and you will have a blast. 100% payback is awesome and you won't find that too often. This is going to be "everyones" club, not 1 person taking any money out for themselves, not 1 person making rules, not 1 person picking lakes. Everyone is a group decision and input is always welcome. The rules committee is always listening.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

We have had to cancel our first tournament at Buckeye on April 11.

Our first event will be at Indian April 26, conditions permitting.

Thanks


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

Appreciate the smart decision IMO


----------



## Rowdy20 (Sep 23, 2019)

Lundy said:


> We have had to cancel our first tournament at Buckeye on April 11.
> 
> Our first event will be at Indian April 26, conditions permitting.
> 
> Thanks


Was it the Coronavirus or the biblical flooding that did it in? Just wondering.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Rowdy20 said:


> Was it the Coronavirus or the biblical flooding that did it in? Just wondering.


Odnr revoked all permits up to April 15


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Rowdy20 said:


> Was it the Coronavirus or the biblical flooding that did it in? Just wondering.


Permit was revoked


----------



## Rowdy20 (Sep 23, 2019)

Lundy said:


> Permit was revoked


Thanks. I was really looking forward to throwing some money at someone. Oh well hopefully at Indian Lake at the end of April.


----------

